# Members from Vancouver, WA, and Portland, OR, and the surrounding area



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone from Vancouver, WA, Portland, OR, and the surrounding area: I'd like to meet you. I'm on Spring Break this week. I'm going to school at the Piano Hospital. If you know a good, fairly quiet place near E Evergreen Blvd, let me know, please. PM me if you're in.


----------

